# pork?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I may have found a cheap resource through a friend that knows a pig farmer. I read a lot about chicken, turkey and beef but not much is ever mentioned about pork.

I am beginning to give Jake more RAW as I read and learn and I'd like to know what is ok to give to him. He is 5 months old and growing like a weed.

Is pork inappropriate for dogs? If not please tell me if I can get this resource what parts I should get...

Thank you for the help.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't feed it RAW, but I use it cooked for training because my dogs love it....however it does tend to give them the runs if they get too much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed pork, neck bones chops and the roasts. I will feed it as a meal or a bit of pork with other RMB's. My dogs have pretty strong stomachs and get a variety so they aren't sensitive to pork at all. It is always frozen first and you can feed the organs with no problems as long as you've frozen it for a couple weeks.
Some dogs get gassy on it, I've noticed it now and then when I feed it.
Pork bones are dense and I don't use them for RMBs(except for the neck bones and thin chops)
Because they seem so sharp, I tend to really watch my dogs when eating the bones. I also don't feed much in the way of beef bones for the same reason, with the exception of knucklebones.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I've read lots of conflicting things about pork and dogs. I don't think there is any issue as long as it's cooked. I'm confused about raw pork and trichinosis in dogs. I've read sites that say feed raw pork and don't even mention problems. Then, I've also read sites that suggest extended freezing of the pork first... like 6 weeks in a normal home frige. That is, btw, what is suggested for killing trichinosis if you want to make raw dried pork sausage or prociutto for humans! I look for the beef chuck and turkey necks on sale. I got 4 lbs. (8 days worth) of beef chuck (pot roast) for 2.59 a lb today. That's cheaper than Evo 95% beef in a can... and way better.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Trichinosis is rare in the US and the cases that are recorded are mostly from eating WILD game - like bear - or turtles.

My gang has been eating pork (raw, of course) for years and never had a problem.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Trichinosis is rare in the US and the cases that are recorded are mostly from eating WILD game - like bear - or turtles.
> 
> My gang has been eating pork (raw, of course) for years and never had a problem.


I know that it is extremely rare here. I actually like my pork cooked with just a touch of pink still inside. It does concern me a just a bit though, completely raw. It may be just paranoia, but I guess if you;re the .001% that gets it, it's 100% to you. Don't want to argue about it. Could probably eat pork tartare for a lifetime with no problems.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Freezing won't kill the trichonosis cysts, but as Laurie said, the risk of infection in Human Grade pork nowadays is negligeable in the United States and Canada. Stricter regulations in what is allowed in feed for pigs raised for human consumption has pretty much eliminated the problem.

I feed raw pork, and never had a problem.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Freezing won't kill the trichonosis cysts, but as Laurie said, the risk of infection in Human Grade pork nowadays is negligeable in the United States and Canada. Stricter regulations in what is allowed in feed for pigs raised for human consumption has pretty much eliminated the problem.
> 
> I feed raw pork, and never had a problem.


Freezing for different periods of time, depending on temperature, does IN FACT kill trichinosis.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So, like I asked what cuts or parts do I ask for?? I am new to this...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So I was always curious and dove into pork. Mine eat their pork, and love it, but it IS always frozen for a while... so... you guys talk about disease in game and such.. can freezing prevent that also? I am getting a freezer full of meat thursday from someone and I am told that about half of it is game/venison/boar etc


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

for those of you feeding pork, is it just necks and thin chops? What about tails? Feet? Ears? HELP??


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Eating undercooked or raw pork or wild game is an invitation to hair-like worms in your body

Anyone who eats raw or undercooked meats, particularly pork, bear, wild feline (such as a cougar), fox, dog, wolf, horse, seal, or walrus, is at risk for acquiring trichinosis.
Trichinosis infection is not spread to others and only occurs by eating raw or undercooked meat containing Trichinella worms.
If you think you have trichinosis, see your health care provider who can order tests and treat the symptoms of trichinosis infection.
If you have eaten raw or undercooked meat, you should tell your health care provider.
Trichinosis can be diagnosed with a blood test or muscle biopsy.
Several safe prescription drugs; such as, mebendazole (VERMOX) and thiabendazole (MINTAZOL) are available to treat trichinosis.
Treatment should begin as soon as possible because these drugs are only effective against the worms while they are still within the intestinal tract. Once the worms are in the larval stage encysted in muscles, it is too late.
The decision to treat is based upon the history of exposure to raw or undercooked meat and/or the laboratory test results.
Most people with symptoms from a light infection fortunately need only bed rest and drugs; such as, acetaminophen (TYLENOL) or ibuprofen (ADVIL, MOTRIN, NUPRIN) to treat the fever and pain.
The following are recommendations for the prevention of trichinosis:

Cook meat products until the juices run clear or to an internal temperature of 170 degrees F (77 degrees C).
Freeze pork less than 6 inches (15 cm) thick for 20 days at 5 degrees F (-15 degrees C) to kill any worms.
Cook wild game meat thoroughly. Freezing wild game meats, unlike freezing pork products, even for long periods of time, may not effectively kill all worms.
Cook all meat fed to pigs or other wild animals and do not allow hogs to eat uncooked carcasses of other animals, including rats (which may be infected with trichinosis).
Clean meat grinders thoroughly if you prepare your own ground meats.
Curing (salting), drying, smoking, or microwaving meat does NOT consistently kill the infectious worms.
Trichinosis was once very common in the US; however, infection is now relatively rare.
From 1982-1986, an annual average of 57 cases per year were reported.
The number of cases has decreased because of legislation prohibiting the feeding of raw meat garbage to hogs, commercial and home freezing of pork, and the public awareness of the danger of eating raw or undercooked pork products.
Cases are less commonly associated with pork products and are more often associated with eating raw or undercooked wild game meats.
Trichinosis report is repeated in a shorter version

Trichinosis is caused by eating raw or undercooked pork and wild game.
The contaminated meat is infected with the larvae of a worm called Trichinella spiralis.
The initial symptoms of trichinosis are abdominal discomfort, nausea, diarrhea, vomiting, fatigue and fever.
The severity of symptoms depends on the number of infectious worms consumed in the meat.
Never eat raw or undercooked pork or wild game.
If you think you may have trichinosis, seek medical attention.

—This article is based on information from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the American Association of Veterinary Parasitologists (AAVP)


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> for those of you feeding pork, is it just necks and thin chops? What about tails? Feet? Ears? HELP??


Pork is pork, no extra help needed.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I still need to know, I can just as easily cook it to prevent illness...but when cooked are the bones now brittle???? I reallt want to capitalize on this fresh resource...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Relayer said:


> Freezing for different periods of time, depending on temperature, does IN FACT kill trichinosis.


Looked it up, you are right!!! But I wonder if the average home freezer gets cold enough?

Edited to add: Oh, I saw you posted more info! Thanks.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Looked it up, you are right!!! But I wonder if the average home freezer gets cold enough?


There are sites that have sliding scales on how long, depending on temp. 

For Renee, cooked would be something I would be worried about. If you must feed pork (and I don't), research the freezing temps for safety.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It's not a must, but I have befriended someone is lives next to a pig farmer...so if this is a good resource I need to know...
fresh pig necks and chops sound logical....but I wasn't sure, hence the post.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> So, like I asked what cuts or parts do I ask for?? I am new to this...


When I ever feed pork, and it's rare (as in not often), It's usually cooked and something that we ate. Like roasted picknic shoulder or ribs. I don't like the whole (maybe dubious) trichinosis thing and there are lots of other meats that I don't have to think about. Beef, lamb, chicken, turkey, sardines... who gives a %#@& about pork?? Seriously?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

If pork is soooo cheap that it is not to be resisted, research freezing temps/times that kill trichinosis. Simple.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

You can feed any Muscle meat from pork.... ground pork, pork roasts ( I have purchased and chopped up into chunks to feed)


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Renee - I feed Ava pork neck bones almost daily as one of her meals of RMB. She's been eating them for 2 months now w/ no issues. 

I buy them at walmart. They are usually chopped up into various size pieces. It can take her 30 min or so sometimes to finish them because she's only 5 months old and still teething. She enjoys them though. 

I don't worry about freezing them. I prepare all her meal about a week ahead of time and they all go in the freezer at that point. So I guess they are frozen anywhere from 1 day to 7 days.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Renee,

You are soooooo lucky to have found a good, cheap but most important reliable source...nice work!...Personally, I don't get the chance to feed a lot of pork b/c I don't have a constant reliable source. When I do, I always freeze (for trichinosis and pseudorabies, whether rare or not) for a minimum of 21 days and write the date on the bag. From the farm necks, trim, ribs, heart, tails, ears, hooves and rind (dex luvs a small piece for the occasional treat!) would be a great haul.....man, I'm jealous of u, hard to come by in my area!!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's a guide to help with freezer temp and how many days are needed to kill trichinosis, if that's a concern.

5 °F (−15 °C) 20-30 days
−10 °F (−23.3 °C)	10-20 days
−20 °F (−28.9 °C)	6-12 days


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Interesting info, Relayer, thanks! I did read somewhere about freezing off the bugs but this guide is good. Incidentally, Wolfie couldn't tolerate the store-bought raw pork chops. It was the only time he hurled up his dinner immediately after eating. FYI: the pork chops were not frozen. 
Now he has pork hearts on a regular basis, which is frozen for at least a week before I start giving them. No problems with those.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that this is a good resource for some protein for Jake!
Thank you for the freezing guidelines, I am heading to HHgreg tonight for chest freezer....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

jakeandrenee said:


> So, like I asked what cuts or parts do I ask for?? I am new to this...


Hearts (MM), liver (OM), heads (fun for dogs but not really a FOOD item), feet (RMB, can be too fatty for some dogs), tails (MM, ditto the too fatty), necks (RMBs) and any other misc. parts they want to get rid of.


----------

